# are green bottle blue tarantulas a good starter spider?



## spidersnake

sorry about this people but i was wondering if anyone can tell me about green bottle blue tarantulas. i have tried looking on the net but cant find the answers im looking for. 1. what are their temperments like? 2. can you handle it? 3. how big do they grow? 4. what are their habitat requirements? any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TEENY

They are pretty good and quite hardy.
I wouldn't recommend handling, they are a little skittish. They don't grow huge i would say they are a mid sized tarantula. Set up is easy enough watre bowl, coir substrate and plenty of stuff to anchor webbing too


----------



## Poxicator

I believe I'd suggest GBB over any other as a beginner. They are hardy, require little maintenance, build impressive webs and they're beautiful. Slings are likely to cost around £10 and have good survival rates, adults £40-£70. Keep slightly moist for slings but completely dry for adults. If at any time they don't eat it's very likely to be a moult. The can be skittish but inquisitive which leads them to bite repeatedly but I've never seen any aggression apart from the female to the male for breeding - these are exceptionally hard to breed.
Handling tarantula isn't recommend as they're too fragile.


----------



## Doomgerbs

exactly
So long as your not planning to handle it they are wonderful spiders.
They do tend to grab the crickets before they reach the ground and attack the water as you pour it into the bowl so don't be surprised if you jump a few times!!
Also mine does like a wander, I use a soft paintbrush to redirect her if needed and a pint cup + piece of card to catch her when I feel she's had long enough. She's very laid back about it tbh.
She does get grumpy (and even flicky) close to a moult. But a lot of brachys are much the same, even the recommended 'first' spiders so it's a matter of being sensitive to their moods. And that's something every tarantula keeper should culture (or tbh anyone who keeps any animal).


----------



## enlightenment

I have a little GBB sling.

Really lovely.

It has burrowed a hole, webbed up, eats fine....but I rarely see the thing!

Is that likely to change, as it matures?

Thanks


----------



## TEENY

enlightenment said:


> I have a little GBB sling.
> 
> Really lovely.
> 
> It has burrowed a hole, webbed up, eats fine....but I rarely see the thing!
> 
> Is that likely to change, as it matures?
> 
> Thanks


Both mine are out most of the time sat ontop of thier webbing


----------



## matto2k

appart from my cobalt blue my GBB is the one most likely to try and bite me! not what i'd call a friendly beginner T. but maybe thats just mine


----------



## spider_mad

I actually think they are one of the best spiders to start out with in the hobby, they are seldom aggressive although are skittish, I held one and it was very fast moving. They are great display pets and dont hide all the time. They are quite resiliant with temp and heat and they dont take a decade and forever to fully grow like some brachys and grammos.


----------



## spicewwfc

matto2k said:


> appart from my cobalt blue my GBB is the one most likely to try and bite me! not what i'd call a friendly beginner T. but maybe thats just mine


 
You are not alone mine is pretty nasty.
When i was fetching roach remains out of the enclosure last week it jumped on the forceps bit them repeatedly and proceeded to threat display until i left the room. There was a fair bit of venom on the rubber tips so i know he meant it.
My GBB actually scares me at times he is worse than my cobalt blue and my blue fang put together at least they are down holes and not in the open waiting for me :devil:
But ours may be exceptions to the rule.

If you want a colourful beginner T i would go for an avic, if you want one that will be a good display pet i would go for a g pulchra or a b smithi:2thumb:


----------



## sab6517

*Gbb*

I have to echo the angy GBB sentiment

My female was very skittish and very aggresive, would take every opportunity to have a go at me and go into a threat posture as soon as the lid was opened

As will all Ts they vary - personnally I would go for a little white collared / Chile Rose / B Smithi / Vagans etc as a starter if you have never had one before

GBB is certainly not the worst on average - but you may get a fiesty one !!!


----------



## Poxicator

strange, I've had about 30 of these and never once seen a threat pose, tbh I'd laugh it off as their venom is quite mild.


----------



## spidersnake

thanks to all. it would actually be my second spider as i have a mexican red knee. she has an amazing temperment. really docile when i do hold her and has never flicked her hairs or shown aggression. i have a link on here under the post if you want to see my spider, or words to that effect.


----------



## Doomgerbs

I guess this thread (and the various Chile rose ones) illustrates very well the fact that every T has it's own character and you can't say 'this species is...' but only what it is likely to be.


----------



## sab6517

*Doomgerbs*

I think your comment is spot on - all part of the fun :lol2:


----------



## Kamike

I have an AF and soon to be MM and both are brilliant T's, they eat like there is no tomorrow and there webs are brilliant. Go for it!


----------



## Craig Mackay

If your don't want a T you can handle then without a doubt I'd say they're the perfect starter T. Beautiful, good size, reliable eater, bone dry substrate, always on display and great webs. The only draw back is the prices they can fetch but the slings of these are a doddle to rear and they grow reasonably fast. Mine is very skittish and bites everything that enters its tub so not one for handling in my opinion.


----------



## karmadog

enlightenment said:


> I have a little GBB sling.
> 
> Really lovely.
> 
> It has burrowed a hole, webbed up, eats fine....but I rarely see the thing!
> 
> Is that likely to change, as it matures?
> 
> Thanks



Er... Who has a GBB?..... :whistling2:

You bought her for me for my birthday!!! :lol2:


----------

